# How much is too much?



## Mankey (Mar 29, 2012)

I have 1 Betta, 1 Cory catfish, and 6 ghost shrimp. I generally tend to have 4-8 Ghost shrimp (every once in a while, I find my betta eating a dead shrimp, though I'm not sure about whether or not he killed it). I am planning on adding 2 more Cory catfish soon. Would this tank be overstocked, or would I be able to fit around 4 more neon tetras in there?

... I should probably mention it's a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

First off, what kind of Cory is it?

And I would say most cories prefer I be in a shoal of 6.

Depending on what type of cories you have I kind determine if your tank is overstocked or not.

Also Neon Tetras prefer to be a shoal of 6 and up I believe. They also do better in bigger tanks, some people say that 15g tanks are better for them.


----------



## Mankey (Mar 29, 2012)

I've been trying to figure out what type it is for a while. The sign at the store said "Cory cat fish" and that's basically it. I'm also only saying 3 because that's all they had at the store. I'm having some trouble getting a good picture of it. But it has a grey head, almost white body, and a black spot line. Colored a lot like a ghost shrimp is the best description I can give.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd bum up the number of cories to 4 once you figure out what kind it is. After that you couldn't add any other fish as it would be overstocked!

Good Luck! ;D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well your tank if very well not over stocked. I would suggest not adding the neons into the tank because they tend to be more active and need a bit more room. If you want more fish, try to go with mollies. 4-5 of them should really make the tank look nice. Also I agree. You should get two or three more cories of the same species.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

^^
BL2033, It's a 10 Gallon. With cories and shrimp I don't think you can add any more fish without it being overstocked. :/


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> ^^
> BL2033, It's a 10 Gallon. With cories and shrimp I don't think you can add any more fish without it being overstocked. :/


I have to disagree. Both shrimp and corys are bottom dwellers and don't go to the surface very often. Bettas are kind of all over while mollies will be in the middle and the top when feeding.

There will be way more than enough room for 4-5 mollies.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> I have to disagree. Both shrimp and corys are bottom dwellers and don't go to the surface very often. Bettas are kind of all over while mollies will be in the middle and the top when feeding.
> 
> There will be way more than enough room for 4-5 mollies.


I wouldn't recommend Mollies, simply because you wouldn't know if the Mollies will do better in freshwater or brackish water. And well, it would really suck if they liked brackish water better. 

Also to the OP I would just bump up the numbers of cories to 4 ~ 6, but since we don't know what kind of cories they are I wouldn't recommend any other fish. Maybe you can also get more shrimps, they like to be together too.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

As long as they look similar.. 
Try this:
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/kb.php?t=pv&s=3.11
Also, mollies have huge bioloads, they produce tons of ammonia. I don't think I'd even want 5 mollies alone in a 10 gallon.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I personally have had 7-10 mollies alone in a ten gallon and they d best in freshwater. They like to be in groups as well. Any fish is going to produce plenty of waste. If you have a good filter it shouldn't be a problem. Also it was just and example of one of the live bearers they can get.

Though its up to the OP to determine if they would like to stick with the kind of fish they have or get one other in a small group number. Yes I know a ten gallon can only hold so much, but some livebearers won't disturb anything.

Though for now, I would just suggest waiting to know what species of Cory you have.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

If you add mollies along with the cories and the shrimp it'd be way over stocked.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I believe these are more of opinions than fact not only yours, but my comments as well.

I speak from opinion and experience of what has worked for me. As others have said, some things that work for others, might not work for the OP.


----------



## Mankey (Mar 29, 2012)

I went back to the fish store, and bought the other 2 that they had. When I asked they told me it was a Bronze Cory. And looking at the list someone posted earlier, it is definitely a Bronze.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I have to agree with the others, Bettalover - mollies do have a very large bioload, and since they get so big I wouldn't recommend them for less than a 20 gallon. If the OP wanted livebearers, platys would be a better option for a 10 gallon, being smaller with a lesser bioload. Although the mollies are mid-swimmers, it's not just about physical room, after all. 

However, this point is somewhat moot, as we are all agreed that boosting that cory school is the most important thing.  Can you post a picture of your cory, Mankey? We may be able to figure out exactly what it is from that.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Bronze makes sense.. They are probably the most common species out there.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@bumbalurina: yes, but I was just giving an example of a livebearer.

@Mankey: So you have three bronze corys now..correct?


----------



## Mankey (Mar 29, 2012)

Correct. 3 Corys, 1 Betta (of course), and 6 ghost shrimp.

I should also mention that at the fish store I didn't see the corys schooling, but now that they're all in my tank they are actually sticking together.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

It's because they are in a new environment and don't see any other ways of protection but with their own kind. In time, you'll see them part from each other occasionally andenjoy the tank fully.

Is there any way you can get pictures up? I'm sure I'm not the only one who'd love to see them!


----------



## Mankey (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes, I will try to get pictures tomorrow. I need to take the pictures with sunlight. My room's light isn't too great and the tank itself doesn't have a light. I should probably also warn that my tank is extremely plain, but I do plan on getting some more fake plants and possibly a cave soon.

Right now the only decorations in there are one fake plant and one little pillar.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

That's great! Corys enjoy having a cave for the idea of protection. As well as the shrimp.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have had mollies in a 10, by themselves. They have a huge bioload, the regulars get between 4-6 inches big, and they are brackish water fish. I do not suggest them, as they are also prone to mouth fungus, and other diseases more than any other fish I've dealt with. Although they are nice, they are also aggressive, and should be 1 maleto 3 females. Balloon mollies, are smaller generally getting maybe 2.5 if that, because of the deformity that is now a breed... They are not as aggressive, should still be 1 male to 3 females, and they are harmless for biting. Their mouths were made more for algae eating than fish attacking ;-) I've had them too. I prefered them in the 20, because they grew and flourished better.

That's my opinion on experience =D

although platys are a good choice, I am bad with stocking 10s which is why they contain only ever guppies (gender divided) or betta fishies :3


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Never get rasboras. Boring as heck. All mine ever do is hide.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

plus they can be fin nippers. I've seen many bettas escape with no fins  from tanks of: rasboras and barbs. ><


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I've had tiger barbs before and they are really cool schooling fish, but definitely not for a community tank with semi and non aggressive fish.

They are like little piranhas.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

agreed xDD they really are! they bully other fish, each other, even seen some tear up plants  mean little boogers :lol:


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I definitely agree on the plants! I had a huge plant that was so nice and they REALLY tore it up that was my favorite aquatic plant. I don't know what it was but the leaves were really wide but flat.

They demolished that plant.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

anubias maybe? they are pretty. I plan to only have female bettas, and a few males xD they don't eat my plants. however, they think the rubbery fake anenome plant are worms and try eating them. ugh.


----------



## Mankey (Mar 29, 2012)

Unfortunately, I couldn't get a very good picture of Finneon (my Betta).


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sena Hansler said:


> anubias maybe? they are pretty. I plan to only have female bettas, and a few males xD they don't eat my plants. however, they think the rubbery fake anenome plant are worms and try eating them. ugh.


I don't think so. It was like a leafy plant that almost looked like an underwater version of elephant ear plants. Maybe a banana plant.



Mankey said:


> Unfortunately, I couldn't get a very good picture of Finneon (my Betta).


Sorry we were having our conversation on your thread. Some bettas are just not very photogenic and stubborn at times.:-D


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

yes, they are. I got ONE "after" photo of Shiloh because he does not like pictures. he likes food. :lol:


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

They look bronze to me. Cute 
I think they appreciate a piece of cucumber once a week.


----------



## Mankey (Mar 29, 2012)

How do I go about feeding them Cucumber? Do I just drop it in and wait for it to be eaten, or do I take it out after a while (of course I know it'll be just a slice, which I wouldn't mind sharing the rest of the full cucumber with myself).

Can the shrimp also have some cucumber?

I should probably ask about baby ghost shrimp, too. Is there any chance that any from a batch would survive in the tank (after I unplug the filter, of course)? I'm only wondering because there's one pregnant ghost shrimp, with it's belly moving a lot.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't turn off the filter. Just take the intake tube and put pantyhose around it, low flow if it's adjustable 
I'd take out the cucumber within a few hours if they don't eat it all. Shrimp will probably enjoy it too, a betta may bite it but will probably not eat it.


----------



## Mankey (Mar 29, 2012)

Are there other things I could put in place of pantyhose? I don't have any. Oh, and my filter is a low flow, as far as I know.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

do you have an aquarium sponge? you can cut a hole in the center and slide onto the filter snuggly. and put cucumber in, take out if not eaten after I'd say a few hours.


----------



## Mankey (Mar 29, 2012)

I just had to keep trying to get a good picture of Finneon. I got two more pictures, one which I'm proud of because it shows most of his color (the only camera I have is my phone's, which isn't too great).


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

I would up the number of Bronze Cories, just to around 6 of them. 

Assuming you have 6 Bronze Cories, 6 Ghost Shrimps, and one Betta, you're a little bit over-stocking. You could try around 4 Cories. 

Just to make them feel more comfortable, the larger the number the more they feel safe.

Also, stunning Betta.


----------



## Mankey (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you. When I saw it at the pet store I just felt like I had to bring it home, especially after a little kid showed interest in it (I was worried he may not have taken care of it too well). After a while it just became more colorful. It actually has black dots all over its tail, which is impossible to see in the pictures.


----------

